# Looking for LED clip-on/wedge lights



## elenag613 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Just hoping that someone will know a great website where I can find those miniature LED clip-on / swivel / wedge lights... I found them on amazon, but I'm hoping to be able to buy them buy the dozen. Thanks!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I got mine from http://www.jackstoolshed.com


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought a bunch of tiny clip-on lights (white led only with black housing) at my local DollarTree last year. (bought them around Christmas) I think they were meant as stocking stuffers- I've used them quite a bit for camping and they are so small and easy to put in your jacket pocket. And yes, I did use them in my haunt to uplight the faces of a few props.


----------

